# diy speaker repair



## vowstudio (Jun 10, 2009)

have a set of roland ds 90 a`s,one blew hf power side of biamp so I talk to roland support, They tell me that the 90 watt amp is no longer around . The factory replacement is now the new 125 watt biamp . Which is designed to power an 8 in. woofer not a 6.5 in like I have in mine,am I going to loose reference w/new power ?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to Home Audio Speakers.


----------

